

A Very Fast Bounded-Concurrency Hash Table - sbahra
http://backtrace.io/blog/blog/2015/03/13/workload-specialization/

======
arbitrarily
+1

------
anti-nihilist
+1

------
Rieup
+1

------
werle
+1

